# Rip-proof bed?



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

So I bought Lina a bed for her cage a little over a month ago. It wasn't anything too expensive, but she's already ripped holes in it and tore out most of the stuffing. So I guess I'll need to be buying her another bed soon.

Does anyone know of a bed that is rip or tear proof? I don't know if such an item even exists. But if it does, I'd be willing to look into it. 

Please let me know. Thanks in advance!


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Kane says there's no such thing as a rip-proof bed, unless it's made from steel. 

If she's chewing on it and ripping it up, don't give her a bed. One, there's a health risk if she ingests parts of the bed and stuffing; two, she should earn the right to have a bed in her crate.

It's not going to kill her to sleep on the plastic tray. Kane wasn't allowed to have blankets or beds in his crate until he reached 18 months because he'd destroy it while I was gone, no matter how many different toys I put in there with him.

How old is she? If she's young, she might grow out of her desire to destroy it. Or she might not.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

tell me about it, i spent three hours making bed sheets into a bed, i even nailed it down to the bottom of their doggy house.


I guess they didnt like it cause it was laying on the lawn.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Kuranda Dog Beds - Orthopedic and Chewproof  I like these


----------



## taylortech (Oct 19, 2011)

Celestial88 said:


> Kuranda Dog Beds - Orthopedic and Chewproof  I like these


Man these are Nice but EXPENSIVE. Especially when it looks like most of it is PVC Pipe.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

In my opinion theres no such thing.. If a hound is going to destroy it they will destroy it.. I've caught hounds i've handled chewing and attempting to eat all sorts of things, hell my male hound currently will chew on steel if i allow him to get bored enough.. I was sick for 3 days not getting out of bed earlier this year and naturally the hounds didn't get worked.. Ashley helped exercise them but went crazy and he did a nice bit of damage to one of the bars on his crate.. which is half inch thick steel..


----------



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. Lina just turned 5 (I think) so she's relatively young still. Back when I was in PA, I didn't have any shoes that didn't have the back lip chewed off, so I guess she does it out of boredom. Funny though cuz she has plenty of toys to play with & chew on while I'm at work. 

Nevertheless, I'll look into the Kuranda beds. Thanks!


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

i remember my old dog, he ate his own dog house.


----------



## Panda (Nov 11, 2014)

I know this is old, but I found this thread while looking for tear resistant bed sheets. While I still do not have that answer, I can help with the dog bed. 

Coolaroo

It has a metal frame and green top material that holds up well under scratching. When an area separates, it can usually be pushed back together. It is elevated off of the floor so in the summer by itself, it is cooling.. in the winter you may choose to add a wool blanket if your dog likes blankets (wool takes a beating) and you can make up the bed the way he likes it before he messes it up properly for sleep.


----------



## Jen A (Jul 13, 2014)

I haven't found one my Maggie can't turn into confetti inside of an hour. Even with an antler for her to chew on.


----------



## TheHiddenAngel (Mar 21, 2014)

Wow, this is an old thread.
Heh, rip proof bed, that's sort of funny.....


----------



## kaycee (Oct 22, 2014)

My girl Maisy chewed about 4 pet beds, I used old pillows and shes never chewed these. Of course st night she sleeps in my bed with her head on a pillow so maybe thats why. Recently got a 3 month old boy pit and he doesnt chew pillows either.I used our old pillows so maybe its because they smell like us.Not sure if that helps but its cheaper than buying pet beds.


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

lol no such thing


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Go to the salvation army or good will buy cheap used comforters. Wash them then if they are destroyed who cares.


----------



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

Wow, this one WAS dug up wasn't it? Anyways, I'm happy to report that Lina is no longer destroying her bed. But I can't put anything in my boy Ogie's cage without it being torn to shreds. I bought a couple of beds to put in there & they both were destroyed within a week.

I feel bad because he's just lying on the hard plastic, but I'm not sure what else I can do.

Any other ideas?


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Nubwagon said:


> Wow, this one WAS dug up wasn't it? Anyways, I'm happy to report that Lina is no longer destroying her bed. But I can't put anything in my boy Ogie's cage without it being torn to shreds. I bought a couple of beds to put in there & they both were destroyed within a week.
> 
> I feel bad because he's just lying on the hard plastic, but I'm not sure what else I can do.
> 
> Any other ideas?


You can try a yoga mat. I'd be nervous about putting any bedding at all if he ingests any of it when he rips it up. Could cause a blockage if so.


----------

